# Icone d'applications



## EMqA (11 Février 2006)

Bonsoir à tous (ou bonjour)
Je sais que les questions sur les remplacement d'icônes sont fréquentes sur ce forum mais je ne m'en sors pas.
Je voudrais remplacer l'icône de VLC par une autre (issue d'un PNG).
Je pense bien faire la manip mais l'icône que je colle dans les infos de vlc est l'icône des fichiers PNG d'Aperçu.
Qu'est que je fais de mal ?

D'avance merci à ceux qui voudront bien m'aider.


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Février 2006)

EMqA a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous (ou bonjour)
> Je sais que les questions sur les remplacement d'icônes sont fréquentes sur ce forum mais je ne m'en sors pas.
> Je voudrais remplacer l'icône de VLC par une autre (issue d'un PNG).
> Je pense bien faire la manip mais l'icône que je colle dans les infos de vlc est l'icône des fichiers PNG d'Aperçu.
> ...



L'icone de ton fichier png ressemble à l'icone générique non?
Normal donc que quand tu copies les icones tu aies ce résultat.
L'aperçu dans la fenêtre info te montre ce qui se passe si tu ouvres le png...
Donc ce que tu peux faire: ouvrir ton png, le copier, puis le coller sur l'icone de vlc... mais ça allourdit du poids de l'image... il y a sans doute des solutions plus efficaces...

A.


----------



## AuGie (11 Février 2006)

Lis le tutorial, la réponse s'y trouve


----------



## EMqA (11 Février 2006)

Je pense avoir bien lu le tuto.
Ce que je ne saisis pas, c'est comment faire pour que ce soit le "contenu" du fichier PNG et non son icone (dans mon cas l'icone PNG d'Apercu) qui soit utilisé.


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Février 2006)

Si je ne m'abuse, il faut :
- ouvrir l'icône "VLC media player.png" dans Aperçu
- copier l'image dans le presse-papier (Pomme-C)
- faire "Lire les informations" (Pomme-I) sur le fichier "VLC"
- dans la fenêtre d'info, sélectionner l'icône en haut à gauche (simple clic gauche avec la souris)
- coller l'image du presse-papier (Pomme-V)
C'est tout.


----------



## EMqA (11 Février 2006)

Ca aussi je l'ai déja tenté.
C'est presque ca mais cette manip ne prend pas en compte la transparence du fichier png.; je me retrouve avec l'icone sur fond noir.
J'ai aussi essayé cette même manip a partir de photoshop elements en faisant "sélectionner la transparence du calque" ou quelquechose comme ça (On sélectionne tout sauf ce qui est transparent) et cette fois je n'ai plus un fond noit mais un fond blanc.
Si quelqu'un à d'autres idées, moi je cale.
Dommage parce que l'icone d'origine de VLC est vraiment moche.


----------



## AuGie (11 Février 2006)

Je comprend pas bien, quand tu essaye de mettre un nouveau icone sur vlc, tu n'as pas l'icone que tu veux mettre mais l'icone PNG d'apercu, c'est ca ?

Si c'est ca il te faut pic2icon ou alors pixadex


----------



## EMqA (11 Février 2006)

Merci AuGie.
J'ai essayé pic2icon et il fait exactement ce que je cherchais. C'est cool
(Sorry, je l'avais pas vu dans le tuto)


----------

